# PNY Optima SDHC memory card won't read on MacBook Pro



## geef (Oct 3, 2009)

I've got an 8GB PNY Optima SDHC memory card. My computer would read it fine until up to a couple days ago. The camera that I use the card in can still read it, and all my files are (were) still there, so I'm inclined to believe that the problem is with the computer.

I'm completely clueless when it comes to using Macs though, just recently made the switch over. Would anybody be so kind as to give me a hand here? I've tried reformatting the card in my camera, but that didn't change anything.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 3, 2009)

Restart you Mac using the Reset Your PRAM procedure.  Then if you have a Mac that can except that card (you never listed your Mac) and the PRAM reset didn't fix the problem then insert the card and then launch /Applications/Utilities/Disk Utility and try to repair that disk so the Mac can read it.

Good luck.


----------



## geef (Oct 3, 2009)

Resetting the PRAM didn't work, but I'm not sure what you mean by the second part. I opened up Disk Utility (with the card inserted), and the three things listed there were: "465.8 GB Hitachi HTS545050B9SA02 Media," "Macintosh HD," and "MATSHITA DVD-R UJ-868."

I really don't know what else to tell you, I'm pretty much clueless about Macs as a whole. If you need any more information you'll have to tell me where to get it. Sorry about this.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 3, 2009)

In Disk Utility highlight the "465.8 GB Hitachi HTS545050B9SA02 Media" (if the manufacture of the card) and then in the right window, near the bottom, select "Repair Disk" and "Repair Permissions" to see if that helps.


----------



## geef (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that's the hard drive, the card itself is only 8GB.

Regardless, "Repair Disk" is grayed out. I'll do "Repair Permissions" though.


----------



## ex2bot (Oct 3, 2009)

Welcome to MacOSX.com!

I take it you have one of the new MacBook Pros that has the SD card slot, right? Don't forget you have 90 days of tech support included with the machine. It may be a defective card slot. Do you have another card you can try to attempt to rule out a formatting issue?

Bot


----------



## geef (Oct 3, 2009)

Yeah, it's one of the new ones with the SD card slot. It worked fine until a couple days ago, which is why I don't understand why it just randomly stopped working. I don't have another card that I can use though, which is unfortunate. 

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## geef (Oct 6, 2009)

Still looking for some help. I tried the card on a friend's computer and it works perfectly, so the issue is definitely with my computer.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 6, 2009)

geef said:


> Still looking for some help. I tried the card on a friend's computer and it works perfectly, so the issue is definitely with my computer.



If the Mac is less than 90 days take it into an Apple Store and take it to a Genius.  If you can't get to a store, call Apple Support.


----------



## geef (Oct 6, 2009)

Alright, I was afraid I'd have to do that. Thanks.


----------

